
Ask HN: What online tool do you use for data cleaning? - martin_drapeau
Been looking for an online tool that&#x27;s easy to use for tabular data cleaning such as date parsing and formatting, column split, etc. Couldn&#x27;t find anything so I created Data Janitor (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.csvjson.com&#x2F;datajanitor) to scratch my own itch.<p>Wondering what people out there use. I prefer an online tool - don&#x27;t want to install anything. Also a point tool - don&#x27;t want to have to sign up.
======
gus_massa
This looks like a nice ShowHN. Look for the details and format in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Use a title like " _Show HN: Data Janitor - Online spreadsheet cleaning and
transformation_ "

(Wait for resubmitting until Dec26. Nobody reads HN during Christmas.)

Some questions/remarks:

\- It's not 100% clear that you must click in Clean & Transform to edit the
transformation script

\- If you edit the process script but don't click on "Run", then nothing
happens (obviously). Perhaps you can add a small warning in the main page
"Outdated results. Please click "Run" to process your data with the new
script"

\- Does the process happen in the browser or in your server? How private is
the data I upload? (I'm pessimistic and assume not private at all.)

\- How long do you keep the saver versions? Are you doing some filtering to
prevent spam/overuse/ilegal content?

(Once your site is big enough to get some spam/abuse/ilegal content, you can
write a nice post about how you combat it.)

------
gus_massa
In an article, pati11 recommended SheeUS.
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2015/01/28/design-and-
implementati...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2015/01/28/design-and-
implementation-of-csvexcel-upload-for-saas/) HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8960280)
(107 points | Jan 28, 2015 | 35 comments)

~~~
martin_drapeau
Thanks, that really helps.

